# inositol?



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

has anyone tried this supplement, I was recently talking to someone on a different board, whos been experiencing chronic panic attacks and this supplement really helped her. 
Its a member of vitamin B complex and is synthesized by human body.

Some preliminary results of studies on inositol supplements show promising results for people suffering from problems such as bulimia, panic disorder and bipolar depression.

Myo-inositol has been found in double-blind studies to be an effective treatment for obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD). It is equal in effectiveness to SSRIs and is virtually free from side effects

Inositol as the basis for a number of signalling and secondary messenger molecules, is involved in a number of biological processes, including:

Insulin signal transduction[3] 
Cytoskeleton assembly 
Nerve guidance (Epsin) 
Intracellular calcium (Ca2+) concentration control[citation needed] 
Cell membrane potential maintenance[citation needed] 
Serotonin activity modulation 
Breakdown of fats and reducing blood cholesterol[citation needed] 
Gene expression[4][5]

I want to give it a try, but I'm not sure how much of it to take.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Studies had people taking between 12-18g I believe. I was taking around 30 myself. It really did seem to help a lot. The nice part about it is you can buy it and bulk, and just eat it with a spoon as it tastes like sugar except less sweet. Just be careful to titrate your dosage, and take it in multiple doses as I tried one very large dose once ~10g, and it gave me the runs like nothin' else. Even with titration and multiple daily doses, at least at the amount I was taking, it still caused significant issues with my bum.

Also, I can't be sure this even happened, or if it did that inositol caused it, but I could swear my vision got slightly better.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

so its sold in powder form? how much would you take in teaspoons a day? I'm not how much it is in grams. Is there a specific brand you would reccomend. I looked up on amazon and they are mostly sold in capsule forms, but I dont know which is better.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> so its sold in powder form? how much would you take in teaspoons a day? I'm not how much it is in grams. Is there a specific brand you would reccomend. I looked up on amazon and they are mostly sold in capsule forms, but I dont know which is better.


Powder is better because it'll be A LOT cheaper. As far as teaspoons in the study I read they worked up to three teaspoons a day. Try that and see how it is. You can always change it.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think I tried it a lot years ago, probably during the 80s. I felt some effect from it but the high doses required didn't seem to agree with my stomach.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks, that helps, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> thanks, that helps, I'll give it a go.


Keep us updated, or at least me because I'm very interested in seeing how it works for someone else.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I will. Did you get yours at a health food store?


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm trying this out as along with omega-3s it seems to have the best scientific support.

Although in the studies they use 18g/day which seems like a lot (about 5 teaspoons).

I've started on 1g. Bought it yesterday.


----------



## LostInSpace (Oct 20, 2007)

Interesting, I recall reading about inositol for OCD many years ago but never tried it. i have a question for anyone who might know: Isn't it important for the b vitamins to be somehow balanced with each other? My concern would be that such a high dose of one could cause problems, throwing the whole synergy thing off or something, but I don't know. It is something I'd like to try too.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Very interesting. Broshious did you notice your body temperature being higher or hot flashes while on it? Did you sweat more? Just curious as I know these can be side effects of vitamin B. 
Thanks


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entre ... d_RVDocSum


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

i saw similar claims, which is sufficient enough for me to give it a try, went to a health food store, a little bottle was $15, so I ordered 2 for $7 on ebay, should come soon, I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> i saw similar claims, which is sufficient enough for me to give it a try, went to a health food store, a little bottle was $15, so I ordered 2 for $7 on ebay, should come soon, I'll keep you all updated.


Just so you know people were taking large amounts in these studies. 12-18g I believe.


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been taking about 2g/day for the past two weeks. I can't prove it, but I think it definitely does take a cut off the anxiety. Makes socializing 'fun'. I take one gram in the morning and one in the evening, and it seems to 'last' for I guess 6 hours. I will definitely continue to use it, maybe crank up the dosage a little more.


----------

